# The new iPad/iOS TiVo app (4.1)



## Ted Todorov (Mar 18, 2014)

Dear TiVo,

You might want to look at the latest reviews you are getting on the App Store - the vast majority are angry, indeed furious, one star reviews demanding reverting to the old version. At a minimum you should release the old one as "TiVo Classic".

I've barely used the new one - but one immediate reaction - the new remote control - are you kidding? It looks like something designed by a 5th grader. The old one was very nice, and reflected the appearance of the hardware TiVo remote. 

Yes, I just saw that there has been a beta program for it, etc. but I may be a regular TiVo user, but I hadn't really looked at this forum since I originally signed up in 2014 right before I bought my Roamio - because everything was working fine - why bother. Now I am bothered - bad reason to become involved...


----------



## ffitzgerald39 (Apr 17, 2011)

Agree completely. Not only is the app hard to use on the iPhone, but the streaming seems to fail completely in the evening, 8PM central time. A sign in at that time gives a message of connection failure with no way to get out without powering down and signing in again only to repeat the connection failure. I tried everything including powering down the phone, the TiVo, the router, and deleting the app and reinstalling it. If I leave the app with the connection failure screen in place until the next morning and reopen it the failure screen comes up and immediately switches to the my programs screen and is ready to stream. It’s almost as if TiVo servers overload and go into a failure mode during prime time. This is an original Bolt hooked up to an outdoor antenna trying to stream programs recorded from the antenna with 100% signal strength, so no cable signal issues. This is probably the long term future for TiVo so they better get it fixed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Huh. The new app has worked so much better for me. Odd.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

OP, you're addressing Tivo in your first line, but this is not a Tivo supported board, we're independent.

My only issue with the new app is they buried the box selector in the settings menu and took it away from the home screen, I use the ipad app to manage 3 units and having to go back into settings every time to go look at their respective ToDo lists is frustrating.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Ted Todorov said:


> Dear TiVo,
> 
> You might want to look at the latest reviews you are getting on the App Store - the vast majority are angry, indeed furious, one star reviews demanding reverting to the old version. At a minimum you should release the old one as "TiVo Classic".
> 
> ...


Funny, I deleted the old app a long time ago as it did not work well for me. Then just yesterday I was considering downloading the app again for a specific use but read the 100's of 1 star reviews and decided not to. Thanks for the timely feedback.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

FWIW, I find the new app to have improved some things, also with some regressions (the already-noted box selector being buried in settings is a big one for me personally). I actually really prefer the new remote control functionality. It's much easier to hit those buttons, and they have included a dedicated button for skip(channel Up always worked as well, but wasn't intuitive), as well as the back button that is essential for Hydra users. I would have prefered a black background for it, but that's more of a nitpick. I definitely do not prefer a skeuomorphic design for the TiVo remote (duplicating the useless power, volume/mute and input buttons).

I've had two iphone plus models, and currently have the xs, and until the new release, hated the way it looked on those screens. Having the app layout actually fit and fill the screen correctly, as well as a properly sized keyboard, are huge improvements.

There's additional relevant discussion(both pro and con) going on at ZatzNotFunny: New TiVo Experience Hits Mobile Apps


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The new version streams significantly better than the legacy version. Streaming on the legacy app was unusable, now it is almost bullet proof stable for me when I am traveling.
Channel Grid draw time and My Shows draw time is mind blowingly faster than the legacy app.

I have heard a rumor that they dropped support for the Series 3 models and one of the reason for the one star reviews, but other then that, all around it is significantly better.

As for the remote, it has buttons and they work as expected. Nothing amazing about it, but I didn't see anything amazing about the last one either. Check that, on the legacy app I had to scroll the skeuomorphic peanut remote up and down in order to access all the buttons. 1) that was annoying as hell and 2) skeuomorphic design is and should be dead.


----------



## tthkbw (Aug 16, 2010)

I find the new app much better than the old. More responsive generally, but specifically with respect to in home streaming.

I don't mind the new format for the remote. I rarely use the remote on my phone or iPad--the 'real' remote has touch feel for the buttons and I often don't even look at the remote while using it. 

Guess I'll have to do an App Store review to try to balance things out a bit.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

The only issue I've had is it somehow recorded a show on a channel I have unselected (the SD version) which I found to be irritating.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sparky1234 said:


> Funny, I deleted the old app a long time ago as it did not work well for me. Then just yesterday I was considering downloading the app again for a specific use but read the 100's of 1 star reviews and decided not to. Thanks for the timely feedback.


I don't get the 1 star reviews. Try it for yourself.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

I can’t get it to set up streaming properly. Still. Going on eight days now. But it does allow me to do everything else properly.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I downloaded a bunch of shows for offline viewing a couple of days ago, and it wouldn't play them on a plane. It gave me an error that I couldn't play the show because I wasn't connected to the internet. Anyone else have issues with downloaded shows?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I used the app today to stream from a Bolt Vox and a Premiere. Video was smooth, 30-second skip worked fine. I agree with @dianebrat that changing boxes is more painful. So far, I think the current app is an improvement based on my limited testing.


----------



## ClayKY (Aug 24, 2005)

smark said:


> The only issue I've had is it somehow recorded a show on a channel I have unselected (the SD version) which I found to be irritating.


I'm having the exact same issue. I love TiVo when it works, but of late that's rare. I may have to dump cable and go back to Directv....which I'd rather not do.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Huh. The new app has worked so much better for me. Odd.


For me, it's completely useless at the moment on my iPad Pro 10.5": TiVo iOS app 4.1.0 crashing on launch on iPad Pro 10.5", iOS 12.0.

I upgraded to iOS 12.0.1 (not because I thought it'd help) and it made no difference. Still crashes on launch. I could try deleting the app and reinstalling (to troubleshoot) but that means I lose every recording I'd downloaded to the device. Remembering what to re-download is tough and it's very slow to d/l.

It works on my other 2 iOS devices, but my iPhone 8 has a MUCH smaller screen and my iPad mini 2 has extremely limited storage as it's only a 16 gig model w/almost no room left.

The previous versions of the app (e.g. 3.7) used to work totally fine on the aforementioned iPad Pro 10.5".


----------



## ClayKY (Aug 24, 2005)

For anyone that has TiVo through their cable provider, and said provider is a member of NCTC, you can download the VU-IT! app and login with your cable tv credentials. Using this app gives you the prior version of the TiVo app which still works great for me. There’s too many issues with the latest version for me to even use it so I deleted it.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> I don't get the 1 star reviews. Try it for yourself.


OK.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> I upgraded to iOS 12.0.1 (not because I thought it'd help) and it made no difference. Still crashes on launch. I could try deleting the app and reinstalling (to troubleshoot) but that means I lose every recording I'd downloaded to the device. Remembering what to re-download is tough and it's very slow to d/l.


The update deletes all existing downloads (or it said it would since I didn't have any) anyways, presumably since the download format changed, so you might as well delete and reinstall.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

David Platt said:


> I downloaded a bunch of shows for offline viewing a couple of days ago, and it wouldn't play them on a plane. It gave me an error that I couldn't play the show because I wasn't connected to the internet. Anyone else have issues with downloaded shows?


I just tried it and it worked well for me. I turned my phone on airplane mode and the show I downloaded a few days ago worked perfectly. I'm on iOS but am still on 12.0. I haven't updated yet to 12.0.1.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

David Platt said:


> I downloaded a bunch of shows for offline viewing a couple of days ago, and it wouldn't play them on a plane. It gave me an error that I couldn't play the show because I wasn't connected to the internet. Anyone else have issues with downloaded shows?


I've encountered issues on multiple downloads where it plays to a certain point, then is unable to continue playing the show any further past than that point. Not great when you're on a plane. I'll probably just go back to Plex for downloaded shows to my phone.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

morac said:


> The update deletes all existing downloads (or it said it would since I didn't have any) anyways, presumably since the download format changed, so you might as well delete and reinstall.


No it doesn't. My iPhone 8 has a whole bunch of old downloads that were done w/previous versions. I haven't tried playing all of them but I tried a few and they work.

I recall seeing a warning in the app about partial downloads being invalid. Those will need to be re-downloaded.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

NYHeel said:


> I just tried it and it worked well for me. I turned my phone on airplane mode and the show I downloaded a few days ago worked perfectly. I'm on iOS but am still on 12.0. I haven't updated yet to 12.0.1.


Despite it blowing up on my iPad Pro 10.5" with iOS 12.0 and 12.0.1, it works fine on my very little storage available iPad mini w/iOS 12.0.1. Problem is, it's only a 16 gig device w/almost no space left vs. a 64 gig w/plenty of room.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

cwerdna said:


> I upgraded to iOS 12.0.1 (not because I thought it'd help) and it made no difference. Still crashes on launch. I could try deleting the app and reinstalling (to troubleshoot) but that means I lose every recording I'd downloaded to the device.


You're in a tough spot... deleting/reinstalling would be the normal step of troubleshooting. I haven't run into any problems with the app on my 10.5", but I don't have much downloaded.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a Premiere and Stream and I updated to the 4.1 TiVo app. Setting up streaming is much faster and more reliable. The UI is different.

But I do have a question about Bookmarks. I don't have Hydra so they're new to me. If I "Bookmark" a program instead of recording it, it just dumps a "bookmark" of it in a folder for what I'm assuming is reminding me to watch it if it becomes available on a streaming service? Is that correct?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Unless I am blind and just not seeing it, when playing back shows downloaded to my iPhone 8 +, I no longer have a 30-sec skip button. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

smark said:


> The only issue I've had is it somehow recorded a show on a channel I have unselected (the SD version) which I found to be irritating.


On Tuesday early afternoon, I was trying to remotely set up a recording for the World Series (game 1) and it said recording successfully set up but was showing the SD channel for my lineup (which I too had removed from my "channels I receive"). Wednesday afternoon I attempted the same thing for game 2 and it worked fine. I was, however, on my home network at the time but that shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jlb said:


> Unless I am blind and just not seeing it, when playing back shows downloaded to my iPhone 8 +, I no longer have a 30-sec skip button. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Tap the screen. You should get really big buttons. Also, a swipe to the right should work.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Tap the screen. You should get really big buttons. Also, a swipe to the right should work.


The only buttons that show are the rewind 7 seconds, pause, and skip to tick. But I did not know about swiping. I'll have to try that.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jlb said:


> The only buttons that show are the rewind 7 seconds, pause, and skip to tick. But I did not know about swiping. I'll have to try that.


It isn't skip to tick. That is the 30'second skip.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok well I'm an idiot. LOL. Silly me. Yeah it works just fine and is better there than it was in the older version. Thank you.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jlb said:


> Ok well I'm an idiot. LOL. Silly me. Yeah it works just fine and is better there than it was in the older version. Thank you.


It's okay. They changed the icon.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Thanks for making feel better! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stev3Davidson (Oct 11, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed that the Downloads list has no kind of order — just a last-downloaded-on-bottom sequence — and programs in a series aren’t grouped into folders as they are when listing shows recorded on the TiVo box itself? And there is no control for alphabetical vs. chronological? Or is just my iPhone and my iPad? 

I’m finding the downloading capability of this new app to be a giant step backward in usability (and no more robust than before — what the heck is an “Error 59:-1”?)

If it isn’t just me, does anyone know if TiVo is aware? Are they working on a fix?


----------



## Stev3Davidson (Oct 11, 2018)

reneg said:


> I've encountered issues on multiple downloads where it plays to a certain point, then is unable to continue playing the show any further past than that point. Not great when you're on a plane.


Same here. This update is a hot mess!


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

Stev3Davidson said:


> Same here. This update is a hot mess!


I guess I lucked out then -- my old gen2 ipad is tapped out at IOS 9 so I can't even try it.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Stev3Davidson said:


> I'm finding the downloading capability of this new app to be a giant step backward in usability (and no more robust than before - what the heck is an "Error 59:-1"?)
> 
> If it isn't just me, does anyone know if TiVo is aware? Are they working on a fix?





Stev3Davidson said:


> Same here. This update is a hot mess!


Indeed. Besides the UI changes (which I'm not as bothered by as severe functional probs), it seems like both the iOS and Android update are terrible.

As I said, the app crashes after launch on my largest capacity and fastest iPad (Pro 10.5" w/iOS 12 and 12.0.1). I already posted about that and opened a ticket w/TiVo. I've been too busy to followup. I could delete the app and reinstall to troubleshoot but that'd mean all my downloads would be wiped. I may bite the bullet and do this if no update comes soon to fix the crashing. I'm keeping it in this state partly to see if their fix (if it ever comes) works.

It works ok on my very limited storage 16 gig iPad mini 2 but that has almost no room.

The Android version on my Nexus 9 is lousy. I had a bunch of downloads and they all refused to play with some error w/negative numbers. I should've grabbed a screenshot. Killing and relaunching the app didn't help. IIRC, a reboot of the device "fixed" it.

On Android, it also has intermittently insanely long launch times or takes FOREVER to actually display UI (so that I can play) after I select a downloaded recording.

Besides this, I'd rather not use a slow old tablet (Nexus 9) or have to resort to a slow old tablet w/not enough room (iPad mini 2) or resort to my phones, which have small screens (iPhone 8 or Pixel 3).

Before all this, the TiVo iOS app was working just fine on my 64 gig iPad Pro 10.5". Ugh.


----------



## ctall (Oct 6, 2010)

smark said:


> The only issue I've had is it somehow recorded a show on a channel I have unselected (the SD version) which I found to be irritating.


Same problem. It records unchecked SD versions of channels even though it shows the HD version when setting it up to record. Really annoying. Has happened with multiple different shows.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Tivo really has it out for me. First they broke Suggestions on Hydra (no longer uses thumbs to recommend movies). Now they removed my favorite feature in the iPhone App, where I could quickly see movies I might like that were starting soon (What to Watch Next? I forget what it was called). Is something similar hidden somewhere or do they just hate me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cheezmo said:


> Tivo really has it out for me. First they broke Suggestions on Hydra (no longer uses thumbs to recommend movies). Now they removed my favorite feature in the iPhone App, where I could quickly see movies I might like that were starting soon (What to Watch Next? I forget what it was called). Is something similar hidden somewhere or do they just hate me.


There is "What to Watch" in the iPhone app. Did you give that a try?


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> There is "What to Watch" in the iPhone app. Did you give that a try?


Of course. But there is no "movies starting soon" feature like there used to be. Just a bunch of stuff mostly from streaming services that it thinks I would like.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cheezmo said:


> Of course. But there is no "movies starting soon" feature like there used to be. Just a bunch of stuff mostly from streaming services that it thinks I would like.


Maybe you need to explore more. There is movies on now. Movies on today. Movies just for me. I haven't found one yet that wasn't on linear tv.

Only place I saw a lot of streaming movies was under new releases. As I'd expect.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, I finally tried downloading shows with the new app on my iPad. (I have previously given mostly good opinions of the app on my phone, which I use to look at free space, sometimes manage to do list items(*) or set a recording.)

It's not any better at downloading for me than the previous one (even though from previous experience it seemed to lose connection/have problems on the OTHER end, I thought that could POSSIBLY be due to something the app was doing to provoke it)..
First time attempting a download -- at home in the same room as the wifi router.. it downloaded like 4% and stopped.. I restarted it a bunch of times -- and the UI isn't clear about how to restart it. I'm still not sure. I think I have to double-tap on a partial download to get it to start again?? I finally got it to supposedly successfully finish downloading (at work).. then I started playing it with sound off.. and it would get stuck at about 26 minutes and put up an error dialog. I couldn't even manually skim past that part.

I finally deleted that recording, and it seems like a subsequent recording at 'medium' quality DID succeed, since I was able to play that one.

(These are the last 7 or so episodes of Quantico I still have on my Tivo.. If it were on hulu, I would've watched it there..)

so in some aspects, the app is better -- it doesn't seem to "lose connection" to either of my tivos as much if ever during getting the show list or to do list, etc... the old one would often do that, even inside my house. The new one seems better at that.

(*) Today I realized that not having swipe to delete for various items makes it VERY tedious to delete to do list items or downloaded recordings (I had some very old ones on my iPad from previous versions of the app.)


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been very disappointed with the new app. Simply deleting shows is now a multi-step process as is changing TIVO boxes. Why? That's a basic function that worked well in the old app. Trying to sign in from outside your home network has failed every single time I've tried it and that's how I use this app most often when I've forgotten a show.


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

I ran into a problem the other day with the new app. I attempted to download a protected show, so I checked the box that it was OK to delete the file once the file downloaded successfully. It got to about 99.6% and failed. I have a feeling the failure was the part about deleting the file on the Tivo and authorizing the local to play. Due to the failure, I could can't delete the file. I could select it the show, but nothing displayed in the top pane giving me an opportunity to delete it, they deprecated swipe to delete so I couldn't do that either. The only way to get that file deleted was to delete the app, re-install it and go through the setup again. I would say this is app is a lot worse than the previous in a lot of ways.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

grey ghost said:


> I have been very disappointed with the new app. Simply deleting shows is now a multi-step process as is changing TIVO boxes. Why? That's a basic function that worked well in the old app. Trying to sign in from outside your home network has failed every single time I've tried it and that's how I use this app most often when I've forgotten a show.


I'm also baffled as to why it is now more difficult to delete a recording or change boxes. These are functions I want quick access to.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

There seems to be a bug or something in the new app. 

For the past 2 weeks, I've tried setting the Nascar Cup races to record on NBCSN HD, for my dad to watch via slingbox in Vegas at the condo. Using the app it changes the recorded channel to NBCSN SD channel 317 even though that channel is deleted from the channel list and the recording is being set on the HD channel 1317. It shows in the To Do List that it is set on the SD channel and won't let me change it and even worse, it actually records it on the SD channel. 

If I use the slingbox or physically go to his house and set it from the Tivo or Mini, it sets the recording correctly to be on the NBCSN HD channel 1317.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

osu1991 said:


> There seems to be a bug or something in the new app.
> 
> For the past 2 weeks, I've tried setting the Nascar Cup races to record on NBCSN HD, for my dad to watch via slingbox in Vegas at the condo. Using the app it changes the recorded channel to NBCSN SD channel 317 even though that channel is deleted from the channel list and the recording is being set on the HD channel 1317. It shows in the To Do List that it is set on the SD channel and won't let me change it and even worse, it actually records it on the SD channel.
> 
> If I use the slingbox or physically go to his house and set it from the Tivo or Mini, it sets the recording correctly to be on the NBCSN HD channel 1317.


This seems to be common (I've seen it too). If you set it for HD only as the type instead of "If Available" does it hit the right one?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

smark said:


> This seems to be common (I've seen it too). If you set it for HD only as the type instead of "If Available" does it hit the right one?


I can't reproduce it now for the race on 11/11 as now I have the bug of the to do list being a day off from 11/9 onward and the race is missing from the guide on the app, even though I can see it listed on the Tivo for 11/11. HD only is the default on the dvr. I'm not given an option to change that in the app or I haven't found it in the app yet.

edit: corrected dates


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

osu1991 said:


> I can't reproduce it now for the race on 11/11 as now I have the bug of the to do list being a day off from 11/9 onward and the race is missing from the guide on the app, even though I can see it listed on the Tivo for 11/11. HD only is the default on the dvr. I'm not given an option to change that in the app or I haven't found it in the app yet.
> 
> edit: corrected dates


I think you are right. I just checked on my iPhone and I can set it with a OnePass but not on an individual recording.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

I am going to sound like an old man, here, but I wish they didn't make the font size so small. Gotta break out the reading glasses to read the listing of "My Shows". 

Also miss "swipe left" to delete...


----------



## ADTDRIVER (Oct 8, 2018)

As a longtime TIVO user who took a 3 year break, I'm finding the iPad app to be fantastic. Transfer and download speeds can be a bit slow, but it works pretty well compared to the old TIVO Transfer method. That required a transfer to my Mac, reformatting to an iTunes friendly format, then syncing my iPad to watch my show(s). After I watched a show I had to delete it in 3 places. This called for a generous amount of free space on my Mac at times, as well as my iOS device. I used an iPod video with click wheel at one time. The app was rarely updated, and poorly supported. I still have a few programs on the Transfer app on my Mac. I also had Toast, so I was able to extract parts of a show and save just those. Using my Bolt OTA and the current iOS app, I can easily watch my shows on the iPad via streaming or download to watch offline. I can manage my TIVO using the app easily as well. Previously I had to go through a clunky process using the TIVO website in order to schedule recording and a few other things. Now I'm connected to my TIVO using the app on my ipad. When I finish watching a show on the iPad, I can delete it from the TIVO immediately via the app. Coming from a FIOS DVR where I had to pay for nearly every feature and capability, I really digging the current set up. I agree that transfers can be slow, downloads may fail at times, and the iPad must be left with the TIVO app running in the foreground and not sleeping when transferring and/or downloading. For $7 a month, or in my case a flat fee for the duration, it's a steal. My bill went from $145 a month for TV and internet, to $42 a month for 50/50 internet and nothing more. The initial outlay for TIVO including subscription was just under $500. An OTA antenna was $40.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Stev3Davidson said:


> I'm finding the downloading capability of this new app to be a giant step backward in usability (and no more robust than before - what the heck is an "Error 59:-1"?)


I _mostly_ agree with you.. except, as someone who has been complaining about the download capability (or lack thereof) for YEARS (I even bought the separate Tivo Stream when I had just a Premiere 4).. I guess I've been at least _slightly_ more successful in the past few days.

I *completely* realize maybe I'm seeing a pattern that's not really there.. and I still think the downloads problem (which leads to those errors) SEEMS to be on the Tivo end and not on the app end..

*but* I was catching up on the last ~7 or so episodes of Quantico I had recorded.. and while the downloads have been failing, and the very first try I had (that I think I mentioned earlier in this thread) didn't work.. I then have had a bunch of successful downloads. One tiny difference is that I'm downloading at Medium quality rather than basic. It still _sometimes_ errors out during the download, but not literally tens of times.. I still end up hitting play on the recording to "check" it (leave it playing with sound off) so I can verify it was a successful download.

I still have 2 eps left downloaded on the iPad, but they were able to play though without erroring out.. AND I have also downloaded an episode of Salvation that supposedly successfully downloads but I haven't pre-played all of it to see if it plays all the way through (an earlier attempt, I THINK again at basic quality, did run into an error).

It's sad that I'm still getting a bunch of errors, but STILL seem to at least be succeeding in downloading sometimes..

The one BIG improvement is that I haven't seen the app *time out* when trying to get now playing or to do list from either of my tivos. *Rarely* it shows me a blank list and I have to switch between my shows & manage to get it to update.. but that's still _less bad_ than the sporadic unable to connect errors I used to get (strangely more often AT home).

I really wish things would be better... but even though I don't like all of the UI changes.. for me, it seems to be a _minor_ step up in some areas.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

grey ghost said:


> is now a multi-step process as is changing TIVO boxes.


This one was multi-step before too.. I do think it's not as intuitive, but it was multi-step before.

(and as I said, it seems like for me, it's much much more reliable in actually connecting to my boxes -- and my few download attempts so far have been somewhat more successful even though I've had a couple of bad downloads.)


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Ted Todorov said:


> You might want to look at the latest reviews you are getting on the App Store - the vast majority are angry, indeed furious, one star reviews demanding reverting to the old version. At a minimum you should release the old one as "TiVo Classic".


Howdy, Ted. Saw your post over at the other forum, but hadn't tried out the new app yet.

I've been using Netflix and Amazon offline viewing the past year. Tivo's Transfer feature was so buggy and failure-prone, I'd moved on to the fast and robust streaming apps. This downgrade from TiVo, even though it seems to have fixed the transfer problems, only reinforces the benefits for me in switching to Netflix / Amazon for offline viewing.

More specifically:
The app update is a mixed bag for me. The forced password update was confusing, but fine, it's a one-time annoyance

For the first time in several years, transferring shows from Roamio to iPad is rock solid, succeeding fairly quickly without error. So that was great.

But playing downloads offline is a bit of a UI mess. Launching the app, I have to wait a couple minutes for the TiVo app to try and eventually fail to connect online. Then I can tell it to show me just downloaded shows. This is a step backwards; the previous app didn't have this long wait or need to manually change to offline mode.

The download listing lost its season, episode, and air date information, another big step backwards.

And downloads no longer indicated unmatched vs watched, a huge usability loss.

The new app feels like it was designed by people who never use it.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

mattack said:


> This one was multi-step before too.. I do think it's not as intuitive, but it was multi-step before.
> 
> (and as I said, it seems like for me, it's much much more reliable in actually connecting to my boxes -- and my few download attempts so far have been somewhat more successful even though I've had a couple of bad downloads.)


From my recollection, it was simply a box under the guide and you pulled it down to change the box. I may be misremembering, but it was nowhere near as complicated as it is now.

Every time I use it, I have to sign in from scratch after getting a sign in error. In addition, my guide take forever to load. Neither used to happen with the old app. The new app to me is much less functional than the old one and feels like a huge downgrade.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ok, I definitely don't have to re-sign in every time.. once in a rare while I've had to do that.

But I do know FOR SURE changing apps was hitting one of the buttons on the bottom row to go to a different one.. then picking another box.. After you signed in, it would ALSO ask you which box to use. so maybe you're thinking of that part of the UI.

Also -- again, for me, so far, downloads have been doing ok.. It worked for a bunch of episodes of Salvation, and now I put the last couple of episodes of Scorpion back on my Tivo and have downloaded a couple, supposedly successfully.. (I play it afterwards to see if it makes it through without giving an error)

One thing I'm doing different now is downloading in medium quality rather than the lowest quality.. I'm not trying to be suspicious, but that SEEMS to have worked better for me lately.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

jlb said:


> Ok well I'm an idiot. LOL. Silly me. Yeah it works just fine and is better there than it was in the older version. Thank you.


Same here. Why wouldn't they label it 30?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Have to give a bit of feedback.. I think I am/was just lucky with a few shows (episodes of MacGyver I put back on my Tivo then downloaded to the iPad app).. since I tried with my recording of the Ironman Triathlon.. and it was back to stopping every couple of minutes on average with a failure (and at least based on the old app, I think the streaming hardware is crashing -- and I used to have this with the SEPARATE streamer too, so it seems based on show content, not an actual hardware problem)...

My first allegedly complete download of it ended up with the 'error playing' almost immediately. I then went through the process to download it all AGAIN (after restarting it many times).. and at least it played all the way through (unattended of course). At some point I'll watch it on my iPad while at the gym.. and it might end up being complete.

(BTW, I tried to use tivos forums way back when to report this/get info, but never got anywhere.. I really wish I could somehow talk with someone technical at Tivo to get info about how to get info about how to get this downloading problem fixed.)


----------



## randymac88 (Feb 29, 2004)

When are we going to get an updated version for the new 11 inch iPad? The black bars on the sides stink!


----------



## davidduff (Sep 26, 2002)

osu1991 said:


> There seems to be a bug or something in the new app.
> 
> For the past 2 weeks, I've tried setting the Nascar Cup races to record on NBCSN HD, for my dad to watch via slingbox in Vegas at the condo. Using the app it changes the recorded channel to NBCSN SD channel 317 even though that channel is deleted from the channel list and the recording is being set on the HD channel 1317. It shows in the To Do List that it is set on the SD channel and won't let me change it and even worse, it actually records it on the SD channel.


I've experienced the same problem on several occasions, including last night with Monday Night Football on ESPN-HD. On the few times I've seen the problem, I set up a recording using the app _from outside my local network. _ I've never encountered when interacting with the box directly nor when using the app from my local network (that may be significant or may just be a coincidence).

When I select the show to record, I'm sure I select the HD version of the show from the guide. The resulting recording was in SD and it's metadata showed it was recorded from the SD version of the channel. The HD channel is in My Channels; the SD channel is not, so there's no way I just accidentally selected the wrong version of the show without realizing it.

I reported this in a separate thread here: Request HD show via TiVo app. I get the Lo-Def version


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

davidduff said:


> I've experienced the same problem on several occasions, including last night with Monday Night Football on ESPN-HD. On the few times I've seen the problem, I set up a recording using the app _from outside my local network. _ I've never encountered when interacting with the box directly nor when using the app from my local network (that may be significant or may just be a coincidence).
> 
> When I select the show to record, I'm sure I select the HD version of the show from the guide. The resulting recording was in SD and it's metadata showed it was recorded from the SD version of the channel. The HD channel is in My Channels; the SD channel is not, so there's no way I just accidentally selected the wrong version of the show without realizing it.
> 
> I reported this in a separate thread here: Request HD show via TiVo app. I get the Lo-Def version


I can confirm same as you, when setting up a recording via the iPhone/iPad app at home on the same network as my TiVo, it records the correct HD channel. When away from the home network, it records the SD channel (and the SD channles are not part of my channel list either, for whatever that's worth).


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

davidduff said:


> I've experienced the same problem on several occasions, including last night with Monday Night Football on ESPN-HD. On the few times I've seen the problem, I set up a recording using the app _from outside my local network. _ I've never encountered when interacting with the box directly nor when using the app from my local network (that may be significant or may just be a coincidence).
> 
> When I select the show to record, I'm sure I select the HD version of the show from the guide. The resulting recording was in SD and it's metadata showed it was recorded from the SD version of the channel. The HD channel is in My Channels; the SD channel is not, so there's no way I just accidentally selected the wrong version of the show without realizing it.
> 
> I reported this in a separate thread here: Request HD show via TiVo app. I get the Lo-Def version


I've been getting this as well. Same situation - set recording for the HD channel, get the SD channel, not in my guide. True on v. 4.2 as well.


----------

